# K-cups?? (Coffee thread)



## Pure

Hi, 
Was wondering where I might buy some k-cups from in DF? 

Thanks


----------



## TundraGreen

Pure said:


> Hi,
> Was wondering where I might buy some k-cups from in DF?
> 
> Thanks


Am I the only one who had to do a web search to figure out what a "k-cup" is?


----------



## Pure

TundraGreen said:


> Am I the only one who had to do a web search to figure out what a "k-cup" is?


Oh


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> Am I the only one who had to do a web search to figure out what a "k-cup" is?


I thought it was an extreeeeemely large size of a female undergarment  !


----------



## Pure

I shall take that as a no then


----------



## Isla Verde

Pure said:


> I shall take that as a no then


You haven't told us what they are.


----------



## AllBbear

LOL Large cup size PLEASE!!!! k-CUP is a premeasured disposable plastic cup that is put into a coffee machine (GreenMountain etc.) that brews a single cup of coffee. They have become very popular in the past couple of years. They are popular because you can purchase many, many different blends or types off coffee and now tea. They now even now have a replacement cup that you can put your own blend of coffee. Green Mountain just got a buy out from another beverage company. (I think Coke a cola)


----------



## Isla Verde

AllBbear said:


> LOL Large cup size PLEASE!!!! k-CUP is a premeasured disposable plastic cup that is put into a coffee machine (GreenMountain etc.) that brews a single cup of coffee. They have become very popular in the past couple of years. They are popular because you can purchase many, many different blends or types off coffee and now tea. They now even now have a replacement cup that you can put your own blend of coffee. Green Mountain just got a buy out from another beverage company. (I think Coke a cola)


Oh, no, not another piece of throw-away plastic. Are people getting so lazy that they can't measure the coffee before putting it into a coffee maker?


----------



## makaloco

Thanks for the clarification. I was assuming they were related to construction somehow.  Are the coffee gizmos even available in Mexico? How are they different from the not-so-good coffee packs provided in some hotel rooms?


----------



## regwill

Isla Verde said:


> Oh, no, not another piece of throw-away plastic. Are people getting so lazy that they can't measure the coffee before putting it into a coffee maker?


why yes , yes they are !!!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Pure NoB thinking, which might be better off banned in other countries as too embarassing.


----------



## Hound Dog

_


Isla Verde said:



Oh, no, not another piece of throw-away plastic. Are people getting so lazy that they can't measure the coffee before putting it into a coffee maker?

Click to expand...

_
This posted by Isla in response to Bear´s explanation as to what a k-cup is.

Actually, the k-cup product is one of several ripoffs of the original coffee capsule product developed by Nestlé several years ago in Switzerland known as Nespresso, a product that has been all the rage in France for years and which we first discovered on an extended visit to my sister-in-law´s home in Paris about five years ago. Nestlé makes several varieties of espresso (actually, in France, "espresso" is known as "café express") using capsules filled with ground, roasted coffee exclusively made for the Nespresso system. These coffee capsules come in a number of varieties of various tastes, aromas and strengths with various types of coffees produced around the world. For years we have used the Nespresso machine known as "Le Cube" which is just right for a home machine for a family of two such as we. Our favorite blend and also the most robust blend for making a dynamite cup of espresso is called "Ristretto" (a blend of South American and East African Arabicas with a touch of Robusta) but we occasionally use other blends as well just for variety. Each capsule makes one cup of espresso and then we discard that capsule. While Nestlé offers a recycling feature for used capsules which can be re-submitted to the company for recycling, that is not a practical alternative where we live at either Lake Chapala or in the Chiapas Highlands.

I have been an espresso freak since first trying "café express" and "espresso in Paris and Italy respectively in the 1960s and can tell you that the Nespresso capsules make the best espresso coffee I have ever tasted. Strong, as I like it (but there are milder blends to suit many tastes) and wonderfully aromatic and. importantly, of consistently high quality at all times without a barista anywhere in sight. Just push a button. The only thing that could possibly improve Nespresso´s Ristretto blend would be a shot of Calvados, Cognac or Irish Whiskey in that order.

To get a steady supply of the Nespresso capsules, we joined the Mexico branch of Club Nespresso in Mexico City´s Polanco Distrist which has a fancy retail store in Polanco selling all sorts of upscale coffee products and machines. However, when we need a refill of capsules, we simply order from Club Nespresso on line for next day delivery by Estafeta either at Lake Chapala or in Chiapas (no delivery charges to either place with larger orders) . As I recall, the Le Cube machine cost us around the equivalent of $400USD a few years ago and the cost of the capsules makes the cost of a cup of espresso from the machine run the equivalent of about$0.80USD per cup. By contrast, our old lever operated Italian espresso maker we have owned for about 12 years, cost us in Guadalajara, the equivalent of about $1.250USD at the time and, while the espresso from that machine is pretty good, it can´t begin to compare with Nespresso. 

Those of you with any interest, forget the knockoffs and check out Club Nespresso´s web site for the club´s impressive array of products. For those of you with a hang-up about the Swiss company Nestlé, also the producer of Nescafe instant coffee, forget it. Nestlé is a huge and innovative international company with a myriad of products, some better than others. Just be discerning in your selection.


----------



## TundraGreen

Hound Dog said:


> For those of you with a hang-up about the Swiss company Nestlé, also the producer of Nescafe instant coffee, forget it. Nestlé is a huge and innovative international company with a myriad of products, some better than others. Just be discerning in your selection.


The only thing I know about Nestle is that they used to be famous for selling powdered baby formula in poor countries. The mothers would overly dilute it to save money and the babies were consequently malnourished. The babies would have been much better off breast feeding, but the wonders of global marketing pushed them to Nestle. I don't know if they still occurs.

In our modern world, there are probably few or no companies without some evil practices under the surface. You have to pick what you are going to worry about.


----------



## Hound Dog

This is a follow-up to my comment just above about the Nespresso espresso machine products and just an afterthought. The Nespresso system and other coffee capsule espresso machine products are not about measuring ground coffee into a coffee maker whether an espresso machine, a drip coffee maker or any other of many methods of extracting coffee from ground coffee beans but about a method developed over the years by Nestlé, and then others with varying degrees of quality , to make special coffee blends and encapsulate that coffee ground in a certain manner for espresso in sealed capsules which are then used to brew espresso in an espresso coffee maker under pressue so as to produce a consistently delicious cup of espresso with a thick and attractive "crema". The only thing missing in your home kitchen is the trained barista from Paris loudly and entertainingly making your "cafe express" to your order and then deftly sliding it down the bar to where you are standing awaiting your treat. I don´t think all of us are speaking of the same product but to each his/her own.

Now, since I brought up Nescafe instant coffee and indirectly belittled it , I must say that one of the best cups of coffee in Mexico if not the best, is made with Nescafe and served in an ex-hacienda dating from the 19th Century today operated as the Museo Parador de Santa Maria on the road between La Trinitaria, Chiapas and the Lagos De Montebello National Park. To help orient the reader. the parador is about 28 kilometers south of Comitan, Chiapas as you head for the border with Guatemala. This parador/museum /restaurant is located near the town of Santa Maria, is a great place to stay, has a unique museum of Spanish religious art and a restaurant serving very good food al fresco. A worthwhile stop if you are ever fortunate enough to visit this beautiful part of Mexico.

It happens that the restaurant in this parador serves as one of its offerings a delicious drink made with a concoction consisting of a combination of Nescafe, cream and sugar floated on top of a glass of hot milk and, I don´t know how they do it but that drink is delicious. It´s even better if you add a bit of rum or brandy to the hot drink mix.

After drinking one or two of this restaurant´s featured coffee drink with some brandy mixed in it´s best to retire for the evening but keep in mind that from Santa Maria, it´s only a short distance to the Lagos de Montebello and, if you are feeling adventurous, on through the Zona Marques De Comillas (and the Guacamayas Ecolodge), and up the lands bordering the Usamacinta River and Guatemala to Yaxchilan, Bonampac and Palenque. So, there is more to this than one simply (if delicious) cup off Nescafe with brandy.


----------



## TundraGreen

Hound Dog said:


> …
> After drinking one or two of this restaurant´s featured coffee drink with some brandy mixed in it´s best to retire for the evening but keep in mind that from Santa Maria, it´s only a short distance to the Lagos de Montebello and, if you are feeling adventurous, on through the Zona Marques De Comillas (and the Guacamayas Ecolodge), and up the lands bordering the Usamacinta River and Guatemala to Yaxchilan, Bonampac and Palenque. So, there is more to this than one simply (if delicious) cup off Nescafe with brandy.


This is a digression, but one of my most enjoyable trips in Mexico was the loop from Chiapas to Palenque, then around Parque Nacional Montes Azules and back to Chiapas through Comitan. We did it by combi with stops that included Yaxchilán. The ruins at Yaxchilán are the most impressive I have seen in Mexico plus you get to take a boat ride on the Usumacinta River.


----------



## Hound Dog

TundraGreen said:


> The only thing I know about Nestle is that they used to be famous for selling powdered baby formula in poor countries. The mothers would overly dilute it to save money and the babies were consequently malnourished...."


Now, now, TG, you will not find me jumping on the bandwagon in defense of megabusinesses such as Nestlé but, I must say, it is a bit hard to blame Nestlé for the actions of mothers living in poverty who failed to feed their children in accordance with instructions if those instructions were properly given and easily understood. Having spent some time in some very poor countries in Africa, I can see how the notion developed that a nourishing powdered milk fomula would be a godsend in a place where transportation of bulk products is problematic. Sometimes the best laid plans don´t work out. 

That having been said, I never put forth Nestlé as a paragon of virtue while supplying powdered milk formula for infants in Upper Volta, simply a company that developed a great home espresso machine for making café express and cognac to sip in an apartment overlooking the Seine in Paris. It´s all about context. 

I also bought a Japanese car and you remember what they did at Bataan.


----------



## Hound Dog

[_QUOTE=TundraGreen;4862298]This is a digression, but one of my most enjoyable trips in Mexico was the loop from Chiapas to Palenque, then around Parque Nacional Montes Azules and back to Chiapas through Comitan. We did it by combi with stops that included Yaxchilán. The ruins at Yaxchilán are the most impressive I have seen in Mexico plus you get to take a boat ride on the Usumacinta River.[/QUOTE]_

Once again - a digression - but I must agree. A great road/boat trip.


----------



## ojosazules11

Hound Dog said:


> TundraGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I know about Nestle is that they used to be famous for selling powdered baby formula in poor countries. The mothers would overly dilute it to save money and the babies were consequently malnourished...."
> 
> Now, now, TG, you will not find me jumping on the bandwagon in defense of megabusinesses such as Nestlé but, I must say, it is a bit hard to blame Nestlé for the actions of mothers living in poverty who failed to feed their children in accordance with instructions if those instructions were properly given and easily understood. Having spent some time in some very poor countries in Africa, I can see how the notion developed that a nourishing powdered milk fomula would be a godsend in a place where transportation of bulk products is problematic. Sometimes the best laid plans don´t work out.
> 
> That having been said, I never put forth Nestlé as a paragon of virtue while supplying powdered milk formula for infants in Upper Volta, simply a company that developed a great home espresso machine for making café express and cognac to sip in an apartment overlooking the Seine in Paris. It´s all about context.
> 
> I also bought a Japanese car and you remember what they did at Bataan.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Nestlé's tactics were not simply standard marketing with poor illiterate mothers not following the indicated instructions. Nestlé aggressively marketed their baby formula in impoverished areas with no reliable, clean water supply by sending representatives (misrepresentatives) out dressed as nurses to actively convince mothers that if they wanted the best for their babies they should give them Nestlé baby formula instead of breast feeding. Whether from over-diluted formula or contaminated water many babies died from malnutrition and diarrhea as a result of Nestlé's marketing tactics. It was nefarious.
> 
> Because of these tactics, an international boycott of Nestlé was started in 1977, which eventually led to the development and implementation of the World Helath Organization's International Code of Marketing of Breast-milk Substitutes. This is a voluntary code for baby formula manufacturers. Whether Nestlé is in compliance with the Code is disputed - the company says they are, some watchdog groups don't agree, but I'm quite certain they have not gone back to the days of fake nurses convincing poor mothers that formula is better than mother's milk.
Click to expand...


----------



## maesonna

I don’t know if it’s coming from corporations, but I was shocked to find out what sort of education Mexican doctors got regarding breast feeding – a pediatrician told me ”a month or two of breast feeding won’t hurt, but it’s dangerous to breast feed past 6 months.” This was a doctor whose medical education took place in the late 1990s to early 2000s. By then the WHO recommendations for breast feeding up to 24 months of age were already in place, but hadn’t reached Mexico, apparently.


----------



## AlanMexicali

maesonna said:


> I don’t know if it’s coming from corporations, but I was shocked to find out what sort of education Mexican doctors got regarding breast feeding – a pediatrician told me ”a month or two of breast feeding won’t hurt, but it’s dangerous to breast feed past 6 months.” This was a doctor whose medical education took place in the late 1990s to early 2000s. By then the WHO recommendations for breast feeding up to 24 months of age were already in place, but hadn’t reached Mexico, apparently.


Latest studies report different results on mother´s milk and recommned pumping it and adding fortifiers. It maybe is too complicated and Dr.s recommend fortified formula feeding instead after 2 months, easy to do.



"According to the recommendations of the European Society 
Gastroenterology, Hepatology and Nutrition, milk 
maternal preterm infant does not cover 
nutritional requirements, it has been proposed to use 
milk fortifiers between the second and third 
week of life-

III 
Shekelle 
Di Natale C, 2011 
III 
Shekelle 
Arslanoğlu S, 2010 
III 
Shekelle 
Xiao-Ming B, 2008

Fortification of human milk may be two 
Standard and individualized forms, standard fortification 
used more frequently in neonatal therapies and 
consists in adding the mixture to the milk fortifier 
human. 


III 
Shekelle 
Di Natale C, 2011

Individualized fortification has shown better 
results in protein intake in preterm infants with 
low or malnourished weight, based on the quantitative analysis and 
protein quality breast milk 
infrared spectroscopy, and the metabolic effect of 
each infant through the periodic determination of the 
Blood urea (BUN). ¨


III 
Shekelle 
Di Natale C, 2011

In a retrospective cohort study in the United States 
found that very low birth weight 
predominantly had been fed with milk 
fortified breast had better weight gain 
than those fed donated human milk and 
unfortified breast milk. 

http://www.cenetec.salud.gob.mx/des...704-14-Lactancia-ninoconenfermedad/704GER.pdf


----------



## ojosazules11

maesonna said:


> I don’t know if it’s coming from corporations, but I was shocked to find out what sort of education Mexican doctors got regarding breast feeding – a pediatrician told me ”a month or two of breast feeding won’t hurt, but it’s dangerous to breast feed past 6 months.” This was a doctor whose medical education took place in the late 1990s to early 2000s. By then the WHO recommendations for breast feeding up to 24 months of age were already in place, but hadn’t reached Mexico, apparently.


Wow. That actually surprises me, especially given how recent his/her medical education was. Along a different line, but with a similar "they told you what?!?" angle with a sad outcome, many years ago I was working in a small medical clinic in Mexico and I met a poor, young woman in her 20's. She had had a baby who had died at a few months of age from severe diarrhea. Her case was more tragic because when he was born she was convinced by the obstetrician to have her tubes tied, and told that when she wanted more kids she could have them "untied", which is medically ludicrous. Some women can have successful reversal of a tubal ligation, but it is expensive and often unsuccessful. Apparently this was during a period when doctors were being financially compensated for family planning initiatives (according to a Mexican doctor at the clinic), so the gynecologist benefited financially from sterilizing this young woman, who then lost her only child. 

But clearly this thread has gone way off topic - apologies to the OP. I went on line and discovered there is a Mexican Facebook page and a Mexican website for K-cups. I don't know if I'm allowed to post a link, but if you start with www.kcupstore.mx you will find it. You can order the K-cups online from the website, and you could call them or email them to see if there are retail outlets in DF. I also saw links on mercadolibre.com.mx and olx.com.mx for K-cups. They're also called "cápsulas para cafetera Keurig". Hope you're able to find them. They're not my cup of tea (pun intended  ) but I know people who absolutely love them.


----------



## ojosazules11

AlanMexicali said:


> Latest studies report different results on mother´s milk and recommned pumping it and adding fortifiers. It maybe is too complicated and Dr.s recommend fortified formula feeding instead after 2 months, easy to do.
> 
> 
> 
> "According to the recommendations of the European Society
> Gastroenterology, Hepatology and Nutrition, milk
> maternal preterm infant does not cover
> nutritional requirements, it has been proposed to use
> milk fortifiers between the second and third
> week of life-
> 
> III
> Shekelle
> Di Natale C, 2011
> III
> Shekelle
> Arslanoğlu S, 2010
> III
> Shekelle
> Xiao-Ming B, 2008
> 
> Fortification of human milk may be two
> Standard and individualized forms, standard fortification
> used more frequently in neonatal therapies and
> consists in adding the mixture to the milk fortifier
> human.
> 
> 
> III
> Shekelle
> Di Natale C, 2011
> 
> Individualized fortification has shown better
> results in protein intake in preterm infants with
> low or malnourished weight, based on the quantitative analysis and
> protein quality breast milk
> infrared spectroscopy, and the metabolic effect of
> each infant through the periodic determination of the
> Blood urea (BUN). ¨
> 
> 
> III
> Shekelle
> Di Natale C, 2011
> 
> In a retrospective cohort study in the United States
> found that very low birth weight
> predominantly had been fed with milk
> fortified breast had better weight gain
> than those fed donated human milk and
> unfortified breast milk.
> 
> http://www.cenetec.salud.gob.mx/des...704-14-Lactancia-ninoconenfermedad/704GER.pdf


These studies are referring to adding fortifiers to mothers milk in specific cases of low weight preterm infants, not in reference to most babies. There are myriads of studies showing the superiority of breast milk for everything from preventing allergies and gastrointestinal problems to obesity and diabetes later in life. It also reduces the mother's risk of breast cancer. If a mother wishes to formula feed and can afford it, I am not going to guilt trip her. But a paediatrician in Mexico telling a mother it is "dangerous" to breast feed past 6 months (or even that breastmilk and formula are nutritionally equivalent) is simply propagating false information. "Exclusive" breast feeding past 6 months is not recommended, as babies at that point need additional nutrients, in particular iron, which is not found in breast milk. But there is no medical controversy about "breast is best".

(Sorry again for being off topic...)


----------



## Pure

I do not use it for coffee but for tea/hot chocolate/chai latte blends.


----------



## JoanneR2

AlanMexicali said:


> Latest studies report different results on mother´s milk and recommned pumping it and adding fortifiers. It maybe is too complicated and Dr.s recommend fortified formula feeding instead after 2 months, easy to do. "According to the recommendations of the European Society Gastroenterology, Hepatology and Nutrition, milk maternal preterm infant does not cover nutritional requirements, it has been proposed to use milk fortifiers between the second and third week of life- III Shekelle Di Natale C, 2011 III Shekelle Arslanoğlu S, 2010 III Shekelle Xiao-Ming B, 2008 Fortification of human milk may be two Standard and individualized forms, standard fortification used more frequently in neonatal therapies and consists in adding the mixture to the milk fortifier human. III Shekelle Di Natale C, 2011 Individualized fortification has shown better results in protein intake in preterm infants with low or malnourished weight, based on the quantitative analysis and protein quality breast milk infrared spectroscopy, and the metabolic effect of each infant through the periodic determination of the Blood urea (BUN). ¨ III Shekelle Di Natale C, 2011 In a retrospective cohort study in the United States found that very low birth weight predominantly had been fed with milk fortified breast had better weight gain than those fed donated human milk and unfortified breast milk. http://www.cenetec.salud.gob.mx/descargas/gpc/CatalogoMaestro/IMSS-704-14-Lactancia-ninoconenfermedad/704GER.pdf


But this analysis refers to preterm babies. All the current research that I have seen suggests that, for full term babies, breast feeding is by far the best option, if at all possible. In lower income societies it is particularly important as formula is expensive and often diluted, clean water supplies are not necessarily available and formula feeding leads to higher infant mortality in these areas. Even in higher income countries, formula feeding is associated with higher incidences of allergies, asthma and, in later life, higher levels of obesity. I have boycotted Nestle for years following their active promotion of formula milk over breast feeding in the third world in the 70's in order to create markets and achieve profit at the expense of children's lives. I'll step off my soapbox now...


----------



## ojosazules11

Pure said:


> I do not use it for coffee but for tea/hot chocolate/chai latte blends.


Since I can't post the information about the name of the K-cup Mexico website I will tell you how I found it. I googled "donde comprar K-cups en México" and found a link to a Facebook page, and on the Facebook page there was a link to the K-cup Mexico page where you can order K-cups on line.


----------



## Hound Dog

ojosazules11 said:


> ... Nestlé aggressively marketed their baby formula in impoverished areas with no reliable, clean water supply by sending representatives (misrepresentatives) out dressed as nurses to actively convince mothers that if they wanted the best for their babies they should give them Nestlé baby formula instead of breast feeding. Whether from over-diluted formula or contaminated water many babies died from malnutrition and diarrhea as a result of Nestlé's marketing tactics. *It was nefarious*.


Well, ojo, I must say, "nefarious" seems a bit of a strong adjective. In my dictionary, nefarious means "wicked in the extreme, heinous, criminal..." It certainly sounds as though certain marketing "geniuses" at Nestlé acted irresponsibly back in the 70s dressing up sales people as nurses to sell this powdered milk formula to poor villagers who had no access to potable wáter with which to mix the formula if this recounting is true. The technique does not surprise me if that is what really happened and, if the powers´that-were at Nestlé at the time were aware of the shortcomings of using that product they had developed in poor rural villages in Africa and they went ahead with the project anyway, then a pox on them but they, as many marketing companies in those days, may have simply been naive regarding the poor standards of hygeine in those rural villages. After all, they may have thought, simply boil the wáter to purify it before mixing the formula. Who knows. I know from personal exposure as an employee and banker over the years, that in large multi-national corporations, job security and the almighty buck speak louder than morality for corporations and their employees as well, especially when dealing with powerless viillagers in the third world - that is certainly true where we live in Chiapas today - some 35 years later. Most expats in Mexico todas have no idea the horrors imposed on the indigenous in places such as Chiapas even as I write this. That also goes for coffee grpwers down there who get screwed to the wall by large coffee oligopolies.

Perhaps, if the incident is true, Nestlé and other multi-national corporations in those days were taking their cue from the U.S. government who was sending naive Young Maynard Krebs types to rural Africa to pretend to locals that they were knowledgeable in such skills as developing local infrastructure and methods of delivering potable wáter from local Wells. You´ll remember, they called it the Peace Corps and what was promised to third world villagers from what was, in reality, an interim adventure for youngsters (for the most part) between, say, college graduation and the commencement of serious career endeavors, turned out often to be no more than a pig in a poke. Sincé colonial times, western foreigners have been playing with the mindset of rural villagers in Africa and that continues today although, since the 1960s, throw in the contributions of the Chinese as well.

As Dawg just happened to be bumming around rural East Africa in the late 60s for a year or so for no good reason beyond an excess of curiosity, I met many Peace Corps volunteers and spent some time in rural villages as well as urban centers. In fact, most young people my age in Africa in those days were Peace Corps volunteers as few young adventurers were up for bumming around most of Africa so everyone just assumed I was a Peace Corps volunteer as well. My experience there taught me that, at least in rural East Africa, one did not enter extended villages to sell anything without bearing gifts for and paying fealty to the local chief(s) and seeking permission to do so. That is, after first clearing one´s scheme with the appropriate givernmental authority, so I am sure, if this story is true, there were lots of hands in Nestle´s pie each taking a share of the loot. This is not to excuse Nestlé; only to indicate that they could not have been acting in a vacumn and, in theese environments, things are always more complicated than they may seem on the surface.

I brought up Nestle´s Nespresso product to let the OP know that, if the "K-Cup" product was not available, Nespresso was an excellent substitute. Somehow, the very mention of the name "Nestlé" seems anathema to many readers so I seem to have ignited a stream of moralizing about the tangential issue of powdered milk formula versus natural mother´s milk but while I can speak with some knowledge about espresso coffeee products, I know nothing about mother´s milk versus fortified commercial mother´s milk substitutes nor can I speculate on which child raising method is superior. It has been 72 years since I partook of mother´s milk and that was in 1942. My mother, a wonderful woman, smoked like a chimney and may have occasionally partaken of the bottle while pregnant which may explain why I am a retard. Back then, folks were not as aware of the dangers of bad habits as they are today.

Today, I limit my decisions on fortification of essential liquids to deciding whether it is best to fortify my Herradura Tequila Blanco fix with sqeezes of lime or shots of a spicy sangrita. I´ll leave it up to the indignant among you to decide the best nourishment alternative for infants.


----------



## TundraGreen

Hound Dog said:


> Well, ojo, I must say, "nefarious" seems a bit of a strong adjective. …


Nefarious is too mild. Criminal would have been a better word. Marketing geniuses from Africa to Wall Street who find ways to make money preying on people who don't know any better should be in jail.


----------



## Schort

Wow! How did K-cups turn into baby formula conspiracy? 

You may want to check out the re-fillable K-cups. I know I've seen them on Amazon. You would want something to sample the many local coffees here. I know Chiapas and Oaxaca has many coffee plantations & I'm sure there are many more to try. Don't limit yourself.


----------



## maesonna

TundraGreen said:


> Nefarious is too mild. Criminal would have been a better word. Marketing geniuses from Africa to Wall Street who find ways to make money preying on people who don't know any better should be in jail.


I think they went to the same marketing school as the tobacco marketers who began to focus their attention on the third world as they saw their first-world markets shrink with increased anti-smoking awareness and restrictions. Anyone who doubts this, look it up. It happened/is happening.


----------



## Schort

maesonna said:


> I think they went to the same marketing school as the tobacco marketers who began to focus their attention on the third world as they saw their first-world markets shrink with increased anti-smoking awareness and restrictions. Anyone who doubts this, look it up. It happened/is happening.


Like the lovely pictures / warnings on the packaging here in Mexico. Makes me want to start smoking for sure...


----------



## chicois8

I bought the refillable cups and had a wonderful cup of organic coffee from Nayarit this morning, the cups work well for loose leaf tea also......


----------



## wonderphil

Isla Verde said:


> Oh, no, not another piece of throw-away plastic. Are people getting so lazy that they can't measure the coffee before putting it into a coffee maker?


:lol:

Yes and I am so lazy that I don't even put water in my coffee maker. I have not put ice cube trays in my fridge for a long time, So why should I put water in my coffee maker? :confused2: I have a built in model in my house in the USA and I brought a countertop unit down to Mexico. I don't think you are interested in more plastic garbage however a lot of people are just interested in the convenience of the K-cup and only want to make one cup at a time, so this company has a K cup basket / Insert under development. Anyway the unit works fine as is without the K-cup and will make from one cup at a time to ten cup pots (coffee, tea, hot water or even soup). 

Built-in Coffee Maker by Brew Express | Brew Express


----------



## RVGRINGO

Oh My! Another one who moves to Mexico and wants all the trappings of wherever they came from. Why did they come, what were their expectations? When we came to Mexico, one could not find a cup of coffee. On the road, you could drive until 10AM or 1PM before finding a place to eat. Then, you could get coffee: A tepid cup of hot water and a tiny jar of Nescafe, which you could chop out with a sharp spoon; probably because it had not been used in a year or two.
However, you could find shrimp cocktails at any palapa at the side of the road, even in the desert.
Now, good coffee is available in most places, but one should know how to put some grounds in a pot or pan, sit it over the fire and make your own coffee. Prissy little plastic cups for the lazy and machines that cost too much & do not last.....Nah!


----------



## Longford

Pure said:


> Hi, Was wondering where I might buy some k-cups from in DF?


Wal Mart has them, but the Nestle/Nescafe brand/style. I don't doubt you can find them and other brands at Superama and other large supermarkets and maybe even some of the chain coffee shops.

People once traveled on horseback or by covered wagon. People also lived without electric and indoor bathrooms. And people were accustomed to always brew their coffee in a coffee pot over a fire/stove. But there's nothing to say people who don't want to live in a manner others did decades or a century ago have to. Mexicans are demanding the same products people in the USA and Canada are and that's why the stores stock that merchandise.


----------



## Isla Verde

Longford said:


> People once traveled on horseback or by covered wagon. People also lived without electric and indoor bathrooms. And people were accustomed to always brew their coffee in a coffee pot over a fire/stove. But there's nothing to say people who don't want to live in a manner others did decades or a century ago have to. Mexicans are demanding the same products people in the USA and Canada are and that's why the stores stock that merchandise.


How can you compare the difference between indoor and outdoor bathrooms with needing k-cups to brew some coffee?


----------



## Longford

Well, I suppose I should have clarified what the second sentence referred to. It was mean to refer to people who live in the past, and seem to think others should live as they do. Some people don't seem to understand that people live differently than they do.


----------



## Isla Verde

Longford said:


> Well, I suppose I should have clarified what the second sentence referred to. It was mean to refer to people who live in the past, and seem to think others should live as they do. Some people don't seem to understand that people live differently than they do.


So if I have no interest in k-cups, does that mean I live in the past? By the way, the building I live in does have indoor plumbing  . And I do appreciate the fact that it's possible to get a decent cup of coffee in Mexico these days. I don't miss the bad old days of a cup of coffee = a jar of Nescafe and a glass of hot milk!


----------



## michmex

Isla Verde said:


> So if I have no interest in k-cups, does that mean I live in the past? By the way, the building I live in does have indoor plumbing  . And I do appreciate the fact that it's possible to get a decent cup of coffee in Mexico these days. I don't miss the bad old days of a cup of coffee = a jar of Nescafe and a glass of hot milk!



Nor does it mean that people who do enjoy coffee from K-Cups or the like are lazy, wasteful people who partake in "prissy" activities and are not able to assimilate into and to enjoy Mexican culture.


----------



## TundraGreen

I love this thread. One person's useful convenience is another's useless modern invention.

(I can't stand the taste of coffee so I am happily neutral in this dispute.)


----------



## RVGRINGO

I admit that I have had it both ways; modern and without. The point is twofold: Firstly, I wonder why folks do not adapt to what is available with a more accepting attitude, or insist that their favorite brands of everything be available everywhere. Secondly, there is an advantage in knowing how to do without the current conveniences. It is becoming more and more apparent that civilization, as we know it, is very fragile and starting to unravel. One might suddenly need some basic appetites and survival skills one day. I don‘t think K cups will be in my bug-out bag. If it happens, and if able, I would be aiming to abscond with a proper sailing vessel and head away from anywhere. Coming along Will?


----------



## Isla Verde

In one way, this discussion revolves around the differing expectations people have when moving to a foreign country: some make every effort to recreate the life-style they enjoyed back home while others make every effort to make themselves happy with what they find when getting settled in a new place.


----------



## ojosazules11

Isla Verde said:


> In one way, this discussion revolves around the differing expectations people have when moving to a foreign country: some make every effort to recreate the life-style they enjoyed back home while others make every effort to make themselves happy with what they find when getting settled in a new place.


While I agree these 2 general categories exist, I think most people who make the move to a new country land somewhere in between. They happily adapt to many things, they discover some things in the new country they would really miss if they moved back to their country of origin, and then there are those things they just really don't want to do without. 

For me that would be hot water for a shower. I hate cold showers! 30 years ago in Central America many homes and lodging only had cold water. I could deal with using latrines (heck, I attended a one room country school with only an outhouse for my first 3 years of school). I had no problem with sporadic or no electricity. I actually enjoy tortillas and beans every day, and _café hervido_, and I never particularly missed ice in my drinks. But I have never gotten used to a cold shower, and that particular lifestyle detail is not one I wish to compromise on at this point in my life. Call me picky, call me spoiled, but that's just the way it is.

If K-cups help with making the transition easier for some, who am I to judge?


----------



## TundraGreen

RVGRINGO said:


> I admit that I have had it both ways; modern and without. The point is twofold: Firstly, I wonder why folks do not adapt to what is available with a more accepting attitude, or insist that their favorite brands of everything be available everywhere. Secondly, there is an advantage in knowing how to do without the current conveniences. It is becoming more and more apparent that civilization, as we know it, is very fragile and starting to unravel. One might suddenly need some basic appetites and survival skills one day. I don‘t think K cups will be in my bug-out bag. If it happens, and if able, I would be aiming to abscond with a proper sailing vessel and head away from anywhere. Coming along Will?


When do we leave? 

I think the imminent demise of civilization has been predicted in the past, as now, and somehow we seem to muddle through. I expect we will continue to do so this time, even though many of the choices people make seem distinctly counter to their own best interests (cigarettes and fast food come to mind).


----------



## TundraGreen

ojosazules11 said:


> While I agree these 2 general categories exist, I think most people who make the move to a new country land somewhere in between. They happily adapt to many things, they discover some things in the new country they would really miss if they moved back to their country of origin, and then there are those things they just really don't want to do without.
> 
> For me that would be hot water for a shower. I hate cold showers! 30 years ago in Central America many homes and lodging only had cold water. I could deal with using latrines (heck, I attended a one room country school with only an outhouse for my first 3 years of school). I had no problem with sporadic or no electricity. I actually enjoy tortillas and beans every day, and _café hervido_, and I never particularly missed ice in my drinks. But I have never gotten used to a cold shower, and that particular lifestyle detail is not one I wish to compromise on at this point in my life. Call me picky, call me spoiled, but that's just the way it is.
> 
> If K-cups help with making the transition easier for some, who am I to judge?


My house had no hot water when it was built. It was added as an afterthought much later. When I moved into the house, hot water was available from an ancient boiler that had no thermostat. You had to remember to light it a few minutes before you needed hot water, and also remember to turn it off when finished with the hot water, or else it would boil over. The biggest, and really the only, improvement I have made to the house was to add a solar hot water system. Now hot water is free and available in practically unlimited quantities at all times.

I am in agreement with Ojo about tolerating electricity outages, enjoying beans and tortillas every day, but wanting hot water for showers.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Been there - done that cold shower thing. I soon learned to put on a full pot of water for the morning instant coffee in any temporary abode. Part of it went into the lavatory for a warm sponge bath instead of a cold shower. 
Yes, we also have a solar hot water heater on our Mexican roof, and love it. We will miss that too, and might just have to consider one for whatever home we find in Tucson; assuming that it is practical to add one.
There seem to be all sorts of subsidized programs for going solar in the USA, but most seem to be tax breaks. We are too poor for that to help any at all and I cannot find a way to get a straight subsidy. Anybody know?


----------



## TundraGreen

RVGRINGO said:


> Been there - done that cold shower thing. I soon learned to put on a full pot of water for the morning instant coffee in any temporary abode. Part of it went into the lavatory for a warm sponge bath instead of a cold shower.
> Yes, we also have a solar hot water heater on our Mexican roof, and love it. We will miss that too, and might just have to consider one for whatever home we find in Tucson; assuming that it is practical to add one.
> There seem to be all sorts of subsidized programs for going solar in the USA, but most seem to be tax breaks. We are too poor for that to help any at all and I cannot find a way to get a straight subsidy. Anybody know?


Don't know about subsidies for solar in the US anymore, but I had solar hot water in my house in San Francisco. 10 months out of the year it was sufficient. In the winter I had to supplement it with gas heated water. In Tucson, I would guess that solar would be more than sufficient year round as it is in Mexico.


----------



## wwmmd

Why would you try to find K-CUps when there is amazing coffee grown in Mexico?! Chiapas grows great coffee that is far superior to a K-Cup coffee ever will give you. I'm sure you can find lots of great small-batch roasters in DF.


----------



## joaquinx

wwmmd said:


> Why would you try to find K-CUps when there is amazing coffee grown in Mexico?! Chiapas grows great coffee that is far superior to a K-Cup coffee ever will give you. I'm sure you can find lots of great small-batch roasters in DF.


Absolutely! Probably filled with Vietnamese coffee,


----------



## Isla Verde

joaquinx said:


> Absolutely! Probably filled with Vietnamese coffee,


Why would you say that, joaquinx?


----------



## joaquinx

Vietnam is the largest producer of coffee in the world after Brasil. Starbuck's in the US uses that coffee for your order unless you specify another. Not that it is bad coffee, but Chiapas and Veracruz are much better.


----------



## michmex

joaquinx said:


> Vietnam is the largest producer of coffee in the world after Brasil. Starbuck's in the US uses that coffee for your order unless you specify another. Not that it is bad coffee, but Chiapas and Veracruz are much better.


My favorite is Oaxaca Pluma - mellow but full bodied. Mexico grows great coffees - but for how much longer? Here is a link from a Reuters article that covers the growing demise of arabica coffee trees - the roya leaf fungus. 

A tale of two coffee trees in Mexico: one grows, another wilts | Reuters.


----------



## Isla Verde

joaquinx said:


> Vietnam is the largest producer of coffee in the world after Brasil. Starbuck's in the US uses that coffee for your order unless you specify another. Not that it is bad coffee, but Chiapas and Veracruz are much better.


Of course, they are! The next time I buy some coffee beans from a small-batch roaster in the DF, I'll be sure to quiz them at length about the country-of-origin of their beans.


----------



## joaquinx

I generally buy a local coffee here in Xalapa, but lately I've been buying a brand called "La Finca." It's a cafe gourmet de altura from Chiapas - so says the bag. I have tried their Espresso and Europeano and found them rich in taste and aroma. Bought them at Chedraui.


----------



## Isla Verde

joaquinx said:


> Vietnam is the largest producer of coffee in the world after Brasil. Starbuck's in the US uses that coffee for your order unless you specify another. Not that it is bad coffee, but Chiapas and Veracruz are much better.


I've never been fond of Starbuck's coffee - usually too bitter for my taste. Could it be because the beans are Vietnamese?


----------



## joaquinx

Isla Verde said:


> I've never been fond of Starbuck's coffee - usually too bitter for my taste. Could it be because the beans are Vietnamese?


Many have called them Charbuck's. Perhaps that is the reason for the bitterness. I haven't tried Starbuck's here in Mexico and Xalapa has one, but in the US, I usually bought their country specific coffees and brewed them at home.

The Vietnamese are big coffee drinkers. Remember, the French were there for a long time. Even when I was there, there were cafes all over Saigon.


----------



## Isla Verde

joaquinx said:


> Many have called them Charbuck's. Perhaps that is the reason for the bitterness. I haven't tried Starbuck's here in Mexico and Xalapa has one, but in the US, I usually bought their country specific coffees and brewed them at home.
> 
> The Vietnamese are big coffee drinkers. Remember, the French were there for a long time. Even when I was there, there were cafes all over Saigon.


Charbuck's - I like that! There are enough nice Mexican-owned coffee shops (well, one has a Lebanese owner) in my neighborhood that I can avoid patronizing Starbuck's most of the time.


----------



## joaquinx

Isla Verde said:


> Charbuck's - I like that! There are enough nice Mexican-owned coffee shops (well, one has a Lebanese owner) in my neighborhood that I can avoid patronizing Starbuck's most of the time.


In Mexico City, I had some great coffee at Cafe Emir on Uruguay in El Centro. I believe they have sucursals in a number of places. By the cup or by the bag.


----------



## Isla Verde

joaquinx said:


> In Mexico City, I had some great coffee at Cafe Emir on Uruguay in El Centro. I believe they have sucursals in a number of places. By the cup or by the bag.


I've been to one Emir or the other a few times. Good coffee, but their cappuccino makers are really noisy!


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> I've been to one Emir or the other a few times. Good coffee, but their cappuccino makers are really noisy!


Aren't all coffee grinders noisy. My daughter and son-in-law grind their own coffee beans every morning and the noise is extreme but fortunately brief.


----------



## sunnyvmx

In a small town west of Catemaco, Veracruz, there is a coffee co-op. There you can see the beans brought in from the surrounding mountains, cleaned and roasted. A bag can be bought freshly ground and still warm. Friends reported seeing Juan Valdez arrive with his bean filled sacks draped over the back of his burro. Really good coffee.


----------



## wwmmd

they're a pointless marketing gimmick for lazy people who don't appreciate good coffee. 
They say that in 2014 the company produced enough plastic cups to circle the planet and then some.


----------



## ojosazules11

TundraGreen said:


> Aren't all coffee grinders noisy. My daughter and son-in-law grind their own coffee beans every morning and the noise is extreme but fortunately brief.


We grind our coffee before each brew. When I had one of the little canister grinders with whirling blades, it was very noisy. But as one thing leads to another in the world of consumerism, after I got an espresso/cappuccino maker, I realized I needed a better grinder. So I bought a burr grinder, as it gives a nice even grind which can be adjusted from coarse for the French press to extra fine/espresso grind. It is much quieter than the little whirly one. My kids think I'm far too obsessed about my coffee. My eldest pointed out that my grinder is nearly as big as my small drip coffee maker. But as the song "Que Bonita Es Esta Vida" says: "Me gusta el olor que tiene la mañana, me gusta el primer traguito de café." ☕ :tea:

My neighbours roast their own beans - now that's a noisy little machine.


----------



## ojosazules11

sunnyvmx said:


> In a small town west of Catemaco, Veracruz, there is a coffee co-op. There you can see the beans brought in from the surrounding mountains, cleaned and roasted. A bag can be bought freshly ground and still warm. Friends reported seeing Juan Valdez arrive with his bean filled sacks draped over the back of his burro. Really good coffee.


Aha! Has Colombian Juan Valdez become an expat in Mexico, too?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Where is the K-Cup recycling depot? What a waste of money and plastic.


----------



## Jolga

RVGRINGO said:


> Where is the K-Cup recycling depot? What a waste of money and plastic.


Funny you should say that. I don't drink coffee,,, never have so I know even less about K-Cups. That being said they look to me like an ecological train-wreck. Check out this video:


----------



## mr_manny

ojosazules11 said:


> We grind our coffee before each brew. When I had one of the little canister grinders with whirling blades, it was very noisy. But as one thing leads to another in the world of consumerism, after I got an espresso/cappuccino maker, I realized I needed a better grinder. So I bought a burr grinder, as it gives a nice even grind which can be adjusted from coarse for the French press to extra fine/espresso grind. It is much quieter than the little whirly one. My kids think I'm far too obsessed about my coffee. My eldest pointed out that my grinder is nearly as big as my small drip coffee maker. But as the song "Que Bonita Es Esta Vida" says: "Me gusta el olor que tiene la mañana, me gusta el primer traguito de café." ☕ :tea:
> 
> My neighbours roast their own beans - now that's a noisy little machine.


They now have ceramic manual roasters available, small (only does 1/2 cup of beans at a time) but nice and quiet. The key is listening for the 2nd crack 

Soooo looking forward to roasting coffee beans...too busy up here 

"Que Bonita Es Esta Vida"...sounds like your already living the dream


----------



## ojosazules11

mr_manny said:


> They now have ceramic manual roasters available, small (only does 1/2 cup of beans at a time) but nice and quiet. The key is listening for the 2nd crack
> 
> Soooo looking forward to roasting coffee beans...too busy up here
> 
> "Que Bonita Es Esta Vida"...sounds like your already living the dream


I wish!! I have quite a few years to go until retirement. Just survived several days of -20 to - 25 Celsius here in Toronto. I had left the tap in our under heated laundry room dripping so the pipes wouldn't freeze. Our neighbour boy, being a good Boy Scout, saw it dripping and turned it off. It's less frigid today and the pipes thawed and I woke up to find a lake in our basement! Burst pipe. And my husband - who can do all these types of repairs - is currently in Mexico working on our _casita_ there! I'm dreaming of Mexico, all right, just not living the dream, yet!

Thanks for the tip about a newer, quieter coffee roaster. I just might look into it (I can hear my children groaning already.)


----------



## mr_manny

here's what they look like :




I got mine online...but I'm sure someone in Tonalá, Jalisco make them for less $$


----------



## citlali

you can also roast coffe on your comal and grind it in your metate....a little more work but it makes decent cafe de olla. I think doing it that way is a good way to cut way back on your coffee consumption.
I have some ripe coffee here and I have to pick it and thn dry it on the roof and then and then...


----------



## ojosazules11

citlali said:


> you can also roast coffe on your comal and grind it in your metate....a little more work but it makes decent cafe de olla. I think doing it that way is a good way to cut way back on your coffee consumption.
> I have some ripe coffee here and I have to pick it and thn dry it on the roof and then and then...


Yes, my husband has done the comal roasting. Close friends of ours in Tepoz grow coffee as well. They actually roast theirs in a deep clay cazuela over an open wood fire. The problem with that is getting an even roast. You're right, it definitely would be a strategy to reduce one's coffee consumption, which I have no plans to do.


----------



## ojosazules11

The coffe roasted in a _cazuela de barro_:


----------



## tcreek

TundraGreen said:


> The only thing I know about Nestle is that they used to be famous for selling powdered baby formula in poor countries. The mothers would overly dilute it to save money and the babies were consequently malnourished. The babies would have been much better off breast feeding, but the wonders of global marketing pushed them to Nestle. I don't know if they still occurs.
> 
> In our modern world, there are probably few or no companies without some evil practices under the surface. You have to pick what you are going to worry about.


Now they are known for paying off politicians around the Great Lakes area to be able suck the water out for shipping bottled water all over the place.

Last I heard the, Great Lakes have dropped 10 feet since Nestle started pumping water. 


MCWC vs Nestlé Waters North America/Ice Mountain | Michigan Citizens for Water Conservation


----------



## AlanMexicali

TundraGreen said:


> The only thing I know about Nestle is that they used to be famous for selling powdered baby formula in poor countries. The mothers would overly dilute it to save money and the babies were consequently malnourished. The babies would have been much better off breast feeding, but the wonders of global marketing pushed them to Nestle. I don't know if they still occurs.
> 
> In our modern world, there are probably few or no companies without some evil practices under the surface. You have to pick what you are going to worry about.


Interesting comment. I have been buying 1 liter bottles of Diet Coke for many years when out and about. Lately only OXXO sells them and I asked the tienditas why they stopped selling them. They said Coca Cola won´t sell them to us anymore, only small and plastic 600 mlt. or 2 liters and above. Coca Cola owns OXXO and they still sell the 1 liter bottles.

I drink Capuchino when in Centro sometimes and Nestlé has machines that dispense it everywhere in the tienditas for $18 pesos, besides OXXO´s machines. Now Coca Cola has machines called Black Coffee that dispense it in the tienditas for $13 pesos, same stuff.

Is Coca Cola forcing the tiendita owners to switch from Nestlé machines to Black Coffee machines to still get botlles of Coca Cola? When the transition is complete will Coca Cola raise the price to $18 pesos or more?


----------



## tcreek

AlanMexicali said:


> Interesting comment. I have been buying 1 liter bottles of Diet Coke for many years when out and about. Lately only OXXO sells them and I asked the tienditas why they stopped selling them. They said Coca Cola won´t sell them to us anymore, only small and plastic 600 mlt. or 2 liters and above. Coca Cola owns OXXO and they still sell the 1 liter bottles.
> 
> I drink Capuchino when in Centro sometimes and Nestlé has machines that dispense it everywhere in the tienditas for $18 pesos, besides OXXO´s machines. Now Coca Cola has machines called Black Coffee that dispense it in the tienditas for $13 pesos, same stuff.
> 
> Is Coca Cola forcing the tiendita owners to switch from Nestlé machines to Black Coffee machines to still get botlles of Coca Cola? When the transition is complete will Coca Cola raise the price to $18 pesos or more?



Actually they are owned by Fomento Económico Mexicano, the largest Coca-Cola bottler in Mexico.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FEMSA


----------



## AlanMexicali

Black Coffee is owned by Coca Cola.


----------



## joaquinx

tcreek said:


> Last I heard the, Great Lakes have dropped 10 feet since Nestle started pumping water.


April 1st is tomorrow, so this quote is a bit early. 

Nestle pumps ground water. If Nestle is pumping from the Lakes, they are a minor player as the nuclear plant pumps over a billion gallons a day.


----------



## tcreek

joaquinx said:


> April 1st is tomorrow, so this quote is a bit early.
> 
> Nestle pumps ground water. If Nestle is pumping from the Lakes, they are a minor player as the nuclear plant pumps over a billion gallons a day.



But yet Nestle got a permit to pump from the Great Lakes, and sued for it. ..hmmm


----------



## tcreek

AlanMexicali said:


> Black Coffee is owned by Coca Cola.



I think you are missing the point. The largest bottler of Coca-Cola is going to give preference to their own product first being sold in the stores they own.


----------



## Hound Dog

OK, we still use our a Nespresso machine to make espresso coffee with capsules while at Lake Chapala and Nespresso recently opened a retail outlet in the ,Andares Mall in Guadalajara. so we can now go there to re-supply capsules rather than order from Club Nespresso in Mexico.

When in Chiapas, we buy dark Cuban roast Turkish grind at La Selva coffee in San Cristobal and prepare the coffee as locals prepare Cafe De Olla. Nobody beats the Turks when it comes to making coffee.


----------



## Isla Verde

Hound Dog said:


> When in Chiapas, we buy dark Cuban roast Turkish grind at La Selva coffee in San Cristobal and prepare the coffee as locals prepare Cafe De Olla. Nobody beats the Turks when it comes to making coffee.


Mmmm, Turkish-Cuban café de olla, a multi-cultural culinary treat!


----------



## joaquinx

Hound Dog said:


> When in Chiapas, we buy dark Cuban roast Turkish grind. . . .


Remember, if you can see through it, it's called tea.


----------



## Andreas_Montoya

Snopes and the manufacturer claim K cups are safe, but there are a lot of warnings out there about the Keurig.

According to a swab test conducted by KDKA-TV in Pittsburgh, over 4 million colonies of harmful bacteria and mold was founding lurking in the water tank, coffee pod compartment, spout and tray on more than half of the 28 machines tested.

The station says it tested eight machines in Pittsburgh and another 20 in Chicago and Dallas and found strains of bacteria like E.coli, staphylococcus, streptococcus and pseudomonas aeruginosa. 

“I thought you would find something, but not something that could make us sick,” coffee machine owner Stephanie Brink told KDKA.

According to the National Coffee Association, about 27 percent of consumers own single-serve brewers, such as Keurig or Nespresso. But many people forget to clean their machines on a regular basis.

"Coffee makers are certainly a moist environment where mold and bacteria are known to grow in high numbers. Our bodies can deal with them, but at some point they'll grow to levels high enough to cause sickness," Kelly Reynolds, a microbiology specialist at the University of Arizona told Consumer Affairs.

Keurig told KDKA that if a machine has not been used for several days, it is important to run “several cleansing brews to remove any internal standing water.”


----------



## Hound Dog

Isla Verde said:


> Mmmm, Turkish-Cuban café de olla, a multi-cultural culinary treat!


Please join us for a cup and, if Brigitte is distracted, I'll throw in some brandy.


----------



## Isla Verde

Hound Dog said:


> Please join us for a cup and, if Brigitte is distracted, I'll throw in some brandy.


The next time I come for a visit!


----------

